# AMD Opteron X6 mit 35 TDP



## ikarus_can_fly (14. März 2010)

HexaCore Opteron 35TDP

Eine niedrig getaktete Versionen des Optron soll mit nur 35W / TDP Gesamtverbrauch auskommen.
Die Produktpallete mit vier und sechs Kern CPUs, namens Lisbon ist für die Adelaide Plattform konzipiert.
Diese bekommt den neuen Sockel C32 mit 1.207 Pins, welche auch mit maximal zwei CPUs bestückt werden kann.
Bei dem verwendeten DualChannel Interface für DDR3-1066 RAM, werden aber nur bis zu sechs RAM-Riegel möglich sein.
Der L2 (512KB) und L3 Cache (6MB) bleibt erhalten, nur die Taktraten werden deutlich gesenkt:

Opteron 4160 EE 1,5GHz 
Opteron 4158 EE 1,6GHz

Link zur Quelle


----------



## Potman (14. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Eine niedrig getaktete Versionen des Optron soll mit nur 35W TDP Gesamtverbrauch auskommen.



Bezeichnet die TDP nicht eher die aufzubringende Kühlleistung? ist der Durchschnittliche Verbrauch bei AMD nicht mit ACP angegeben?


----------



## Crymes (14. März 2010)

Und das bei einem 45-Nanometer-Fertigungsprozess.
Armes Intel.
Obwohl, ich bin AMD-Fan.
Also, weiter so, AMD, nehm Intel die Sparte aus der Hand!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (14. März 2010)

Potman schrieb:


> Bezeichnet die TDP nicht eher die aufzubringende Kühlleistung? ist der Durchschnittliche Verbrauch bei AMD nicht mit ACP angegeben?



Man könnte sagen es ist eine Mischung

Zitat:
Diese sollen nach Angaben von Xbit  Labs 35W verbrauchen. Eingeordnet werden diese CPUs allerdings in das TDP Design und nicht in  das von AMD bevorzugte ACP Design. AMD selbst spricht von unter 6W pro  Kern....

Doch AMD gibt explizit die TDP an...wenn nun ein Core mit weniger als 6W auskommt...landet man wieder etwa bei der Zahl 35 (nur diesmal Watt)

Deshalt auch meine Wortwahl: nur 35W TDP Gesamtverbrauch werde es aber mit einem / verdeutlichen...Danke


----------



## atti11 (14. März 2010)

also für den normalen gamer ist der ja eh net zu gebrauchen. 

Aber für server mit multicore programmen TOP

2*6Kerne 12 Kerne!
und dann nur 70W


----------



## XE85 (14. März 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Und das bei einem 45-Nanometer-Fertigungsprozess.
> Armes Intel.
> Obwohl, ich bin AMD-Fan.
> Also, weiter so, AMD, nehm Intel die Sparte aus der Hand!!!!!!!!!!



naja 35Watt TDP ist zwar auf den ersten Blick ein ordentlicher Wert - aber bei 1,6GHz ist die Leistung dabei auch sehr bescheiden - man erinnere sich nur an den test in der Print - da hatte der 6-Kern Opti 2,4GHz und war schon nicht grade schnell

mfg


----------



## arcDaniel (14. März 2010)

es ist keine Frage von schnell, sonder vom Anwendungsbeschreich, beispiel:
Ein Büro(wie bei uns auf der Arbeit) mit lassen wir mal sagen 5 Arbeiter , wo kein Arbeiter einen richtigen Rechner hat sonder eine Workstation, jeder Arbeitet benutzt gleichzeitig Word, wo an sicht Word vom Server ausgeführt wird. Da hat man mehr von 6 Rechenkernen im Server welche eine Verhältnissmässig geringe Leistung haben, als einen 2Kerner mit 6ghz Leitsung.


----------



## XE85 (14. März 2010)

für Bürorechner wo nur Word und ähliche Programme laufen reicht auch ein Atom

mfg


----------



## Kami84 (14. März 2010)

Als Server CPU bestimmt nicht schlecht...


----------



## arcDaniel (14. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> für Bürorechner wo nur Word und ähliche Programme laufen reicht auch ein Atom
> 
> mfg


 
es war ja auch nur ein Extremes Beispiel!!!! und glaub mir eine Atom ist gut als reiner Server ABER absolut unbrauchbar für Server welcher Workstations (wir nennen sie Toaster) welche NICHTS eigenständig ausführen, sondern alles rein über den Sever läuft...

Wenn ich deine Sig und deinen Kommentar betracht, bist du bestimmt ein Intel-Fanboy, sonst würdest du die sache nicht so kurzsichtig sehen..


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. März 2010)

35TDP meinst eher ACP oder ?

Und ich denke das eine P2x6 mit 1.6 langersamer ist als eine 4x3.0GHz CPU.

Also würde ich meinen lohen sich die teile nicht !


----------



## atti11 (14. März 2010)

ihr müsst ja auch mal auf den sockel gucken!
Diese CPU ist für server 

Das baord dafür würde garnicht in euren rechner passen. xD

und arcDaniel hat da recht

der 6 kerner bzw 2 also 12 kerne werden beim server mächtig was bringen
für "uns" ist das nix weil die ganzen games usw nicht so extrem multicore optimiert sind!

Deswegen hat der dicke 6kerne von intel bei den ganzen Game Benches keinen vorteil


----------



## Jan565 (14. März 2010)

Die ganzen Mehrkern CPU´s mit 4 oder 6 Kernen sind nach dem heutigen standpunkt alle überdimensioniert und es würde locker ein Dual Core reichen. Aber Quad klingt nun mal besser . Und selbst den 6Kerner holt man sich, einfach um zu sagen, dass man ihn hat. Geht bei einigen nicht um Leistung sondern um den Namen. 

Aber 35W TDP ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr guter wert. Liegt damit im bereich der Notebooks. 

Mal sehen was dann nur die für den Desktop bereich verbraten. Bin da mal echt gespannt ob die da unter 98W TDP bleiben.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. März 2010)

im serverbereich kann man nicht genug Kerne haben, das hat nix mit Marketing zu tun sonder, wird rein durch den Anwendungsbereicht definiert, genau das ist der Springende Punkt.

Bei Games reichen im moment NOCH 2 Kerne, aber es kommen immer mehr games welche auf mehrere Kerne Optimiert sind (Anno1404, DragonAge...), und ein QuadCore macht im Jahr 2010 schon sinn, und 2011 bestimmt fast pflicht sein. Wie lange es dauern wird bis, wir normal PC User einen x6 zu schätzen wissen, hängt ganz von den Soft/Game Entwicklern ab.

Eine Spiele-Schmiede will ja möglicht viele Spiele verkaufen, und somit müssen die etwas an die User anpassen (Optimal, Spiel auf alten System gut Spielbar, allerdings einfach kleinigkeiten implentieren, wo man ein higth-end system benötigt um in den genuss zu kommen, um auch den Hardware-Kauf anzuregen), bis jetzt haben sich die Entwickler eben mehr um 2Kernoptimierung  bemüht, 2009/2010 wurden deutlisch mehr QuadCores verkauft, also wird es Zeit auch für diese zu entwickeln. 2010/2011 einführung der 6Kern Systeme, als Sinnvoll wäre es dann erst ab 2012 Spiele zu bringen welche deutlich von 6Kernen Profitieren.. und das wird immer so weiter gehen...


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (14. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> 35TDP meinst eher ACP oder ?
> Und ich denke das eine P2x6 mit 1.6 langersamer ist als eine 4x3.0GHz CPU.



User Potman hat dies auch erwähnt...Doch AMD nennt extra 35TDP (wohl weils Bekannter ist) Die ACP liegt auch etwa bei 35W da pro Core weniger als 6W veranschlagt werden...
Deshalb auch trennung: Eine niedrig getaktete Versionen des Optron soll mit nur 35W */* TDP  Gesamtverbrauch auskommen.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Die ganzen Mehrkern CPU´s mit 4 oder 6 Kernen sind nach dem heutigen standpunkt alle überdimensioniert und es würde locker ein Dual Core reichen....



Ich hatte zuvor einen Phenom I X4 9550 BE und habe auf den Phenom II X4 965 BE umgestellt...und habe eine deitliche Verbesserung nicht nur in Spielen festgestellt...Aber das sind ja CPUs für Desktop Systeme


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine Sig und deinen Kommentar betracht, bist du bestimmt ein Intel-Fanboy, sonst würdest du die sache nicht so kurzsichtig sehen..



das siehst du falsch ... Ich kaufe meine HW nach Leistung/Eigenschaften - nicht nach namen ... wenn AMDs Bulldozer der über prozzi wird kauf ich wir wieder einen AMD Prozessor - Ich hattte auch zu P4 Zeiten nur AMD Prozessoren und keinen grottigen P4 - aktuell gibts halt im High End bereich leider nix von AMD

@Topic ... man darf das ganze nicht so engstirnig sehn denn



arcDaniel schrieb:


> im serverbereich kann man nicht genug Kerne haben, das hat nix mit Marketing zu tun sonder, wird rein durch den Anwendungsbereicht definiert, genau das ist der Springende Punkt.



die vielen Kerne helfen dir gar nix wenn diese durch die 1,60GHz ausgebremst werden ... denn auch im Serverbreich gibts mal Anwendungen die eben nicht alle 6 oder beim Dual CPU Sys alle 12 Kerne auslasten ... ein Turbo könnte da abhilfe schaffen ... aber davon das AMD den beim Opteron einbaun will hab ich noch nix gelesen

So gesehn sind die 35Watt Top - keine Frage - aber die Leistung - solala ... was hab ich zB von den 35Watt - wenn zB ein anderer Prozessor zwar 70% mehr verbraucht aber die Aufgabe 100% schneller erledigt

mfg


----------



## riedochs (15. März 2010)

1,6Ghz sagen nicht über die Anzahl der Operationen pro Takt aus. 
Einen Einsatzzweck für so eine CPU ist zum Bleistift Virtualisierung. Hier ist es durchaus praktischer jeder VM einen eigenen eher niedriger getakteten Kern zur Verfügung zu stellen als das sich mehrere VM's einen Kern teilen müssen, auch wenn Dieser schneller ist. Ausserdem duerfte die niedrige TDP auch auf Blade oder 1HE Server als Einsatzzweck zielen da dort die Kühlung doch etwas schwieriger ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> 1,6Ghz sagen nicht über die Anzahl der Operationen pro Takt aus.
> Einen Einsatzzweck für so eine CPU ist zum Bleistift Virtualisierung. Hier ist es durchaus praktischer jeder VM einen eigenen eher niedriger getakteten Kern zur Verfügung zu stellen als das sich mehrere VM's einen Kern teilen müssen, auch wenn Dieser schneller ist. Ausserdem duerfte die niedrige TDP auch auf Blade oder 1HE Server als Einsatzzweck zielen da dort die Kühlung doch etwas schwieriger ist.


 
Genau, gebe dir 1000% recht  nur XE85 scheint anderer Meinung zu sein.

Hier noch ein Beispiel aus der realen Welt um dies zu verdeutlichen:

SERVER: Eine Lieferfirma kann mehrere Pakete gleichzeitig verteilen wenn sie mit vielen Kleintransporten ihre verschiedenen Zielpunkte anfahren, anstatt mit einem grossen Lastwagen ein Ziel nach dem anderen anzufahren.

DESKTOP: Wenn ich mir eine Umzugsfirma bestelle mag ich lieber, dass die mit einem grossen Lastwagen kommen wo die Möbel in einem Stück reinpassen, als dass wenn die mit mehreren Kleintransportern anrücken und alles muss vorher mühsam auf die verschiedenen Fahrzeuge verteilt werden.

Hoffe das ist nun deutlisch genug.


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> 1,6Ghz sagen nicht über die Anzahl der Operationen pro Takt aus.



das weis ich - aber da er wie alle anderen Opterons auf dem Istanbulkern basiert ist diese auch gleich mit anderen Modellen der Reihe und damit deutlich hinter der Pro-Takt(pro Kern) Performance eines aktuellen Xeons



arcDaniel schrieb:


> SERVER: Eine Lieferfirma kann mehrere Pakete gleichzeitig verteilen wenn sie mit vielen Kleintransporten ihre verschiedenen Zielpunkte anfahren, anstatt mit einem grossen Lastwagen ein Ziel nach dem anderen anzufahren.



blöd nur wenn die kleinen so langsam sind das man mit 3 oder 4 größeren die mehrere Ziele anfahren schneller ist


mfg


----------



## H@buster (15. März 2010)

Finde dein Umzugswagenbeispiel nicht allzu deutlich.

3.2 (Phenom 965)vs 1.6 (X6 Opteron)GHz: Die Paketlieferung kann schneller abgearbeitet werden.

Ob man nun 4 Transporter hat, die 320 fahren, oder 6 Transporter, die 160 fahren...
Von der reinen Leistung her sind 4 doppelt so schnelle "Transporter" 50% überlegen.


Hat mal jemand ne ordentliche Erklärung parat?^^


----------



## arcDaniel (15. März 2010)

man kann ja auch die Wirklichkeit nicht zu 100% auf ein Computer übertagen, eben nur das Prinzip.
Naja aber wers nich verstehen will, wird es auch nie. Ich weiss nicht was ihr Arbeited resp. welche Erfahrungen ihr in der Berufswelt und im Leben schon habt, aber mein Beispiel mit den Transportern ist gar nicht so übel (in wirklichkeit kommen noch ne menge Fakoren wie, Verbrauch, Gehälter, Steuern, Wartung, Distanzen...... dazu).

Für mich ist das Thema auf jedenfall gegessen, die unter euch welche etwas Servererfahrung haben, werden meine Aussagen Verstehen, die unter euch die Blind nur mit ihrem Desktop beschäftigt sind und nur auf mehrleistung aus sind möchten es vielleicht nicht verstehen dass auch "schwache" CPU's durchaus sinn machen können. (übrigens für grosse Server hat AMD ja auch noch ganz andere Modelle)


----------



## riedochs (15. März 2010)

Im Desktop Markt wird eh nicht das meiste Geld generiert. Das wird nunmal im Server Markt gemacht und wenn es dort keinen Kunden für so eine CPU geben würde hätte AMD die auch nicht im Programm. Naja die heimisch Desktop ist bei weitem nicht der wichtigste Entwicklungsinitiator.


----------



## Masterchief (15. März 2010)

Also wenns den für Desktop geben würde , würde ich mir den Kaufen .. zum Zocken rechen 1,6GHz und 35W lässt sicjh passiv betreiben

Hoffe AMD macht eine Phenom x6 ~2,0GHz 45W version


----------



## Malocher (15. März 2010)

Wir könnten hier auf der Arbeit mit dem Prozessor ordentlich Geld sparen, da momentan noch jeder Mitarbeiter einen eigenen Rechner besitzt. Wenn hier auf Thin Clients + Server mit diesen 6 Kernern umgestellt werden würde, wäre das schon knorke.

In der Arbeitswelt halte ich das im großen und ganzen sowieso für die Zukunft.


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Naja aber wers nich verstehen will, wird es auch nie.



wenn die Argumente ausgehn noch schnell persönlich werden ... ganz toll



arcDaniel schrieb:


> ...und nur auf mehrleistung aus sind möchten es vielleicht nicht verstehen dass auch "schwache" CPU's durchaus sinn machen können.



niemad hat das hier bestritten ... wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe reicht für einige Anwendungen auch ein Atom



arcDaniel schrieb:


> (übrigens für grosse Server hat AMD ja auch noch ganz andere Modelle)



nicht nur AMD

mfg


----------



## Snake7 (15. März 2010)

Höchst interessant - das ganze noch für DDR2 RAM und ich nehme nen Board+cpu
Wobei mir da ein Sockel definitv reicht XD.


----------



## Dorni (15. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> man kann ja auch die Wirklichkeit nicht zu 100% auf ein Computer übertagen, eben nur das Prinzip.
> Naja aber wers nich verstehen will, wird es auch nie. Ich weiss nicht was ihr Arbeited resp. welche Erfahrungen ihr in der Berufswelt und im Leben schon habt, aber mein Beispiel mit den Transportern ist gar nicht so übel (in wirklichkeit kommen noch ne menge Fakoren wie, Verbrauch, Gehälter, Steuern, Wartung, Distanzen...... dazu).
> 
> Für mich ist das Thema auf jedenfall gegessen, die unter euch welche etwas Servererfahrung haben, werden meine Aussagen Verstehen, die unter euch die Blind nur mit ihrem Desktop beschäftigt sind und nur auf mehrleistung aus sind möchten es vielleicht nicht verstehen dass auch "schwache" CPU's durchaus sinn machen können. (übrigens für grosse Server hat AMD ja auch noch ganz andere Modelle)




Keine Angst, was du sagst stimmt schon 
Wenn man sich die meist verkauften Server Systeme für kleine und mittelständische Unternehmen anschaut werden dort oft nicht die Performance Monst gebraucht wie manch einer glaubt. Es gibt durch aus noch große Anbieter die Server anbieten mit Intel Dualcores mit 1,8GHz welche eine TDP haben von 65watt. Dort würde solch ein Prozessor für den Kunden deutlich mehr bringen und nocht Energie sparen, das Modell von dem hier geredet wird ist schon ein echt tolles. Ich hoffe das sie es auch so rausbringen und es sich als wahr herausstellt das wirklich nur 35w bei einem Six-Core verbaucht werden.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (15. März 2010)

Masterchief schrieb:


> Also wenns den für Desktop geben würde , würde ich mir den Kaufen .. zum Zocken rechen 1,6GHz und 35W lässt sicjh passiv betreiben
> 
> Hoffe AMD macht eine Phenom x6 ~2,0GHz 45W version



In einem anderen Thread habe ich über Neuigkeiten zu AMDs kommenden HexaCore geschrieben...dort wird zwar nicht von 45W gesprochen. 
Aber dafür ist eine TDP von 95W angepeilt. Im Bereich von Desktop-Rechner, finde ich das einen guten Wert.

Gruß Ikarus

Hier zu nachlesen:
*AMD Phenom II X6: "Thuban"*


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2010)

Snake7 schrieb:


> Höchst interessant - das ganze noch für DDR2 RAM und ich nehme nen Board+cpu
> Wobei mir da ein Sockel definitv reicht XD.



das geht leider nicht - es gibt meines wissens nach keine Single Sockel 1207 Boards - sonst wäre die CPU eventuell auch für einen Homeserver interessant wenn ein Atom vll nicht reicht

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

Mal für die die XE85 als Intel-Fanboy bezeichnen: Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatte er vor dem Dual-1366-Sys nen Dual Opteron-Sys . 
Achso: Für eine solche Aussage - von wegen "Du Fanboy" -  hab ich damals (schon laaaange her ) ne Verwarnung bekommen, also würde ich vorsichtig sein.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (15. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal für die die XE85 als Intel-Fanboy bezeichnen: Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatte er vor dem Dual-1366-Sys nen Dual Opteron-Sys .
> Achso: Für eine solche Aussage - von wegen "Du Fanboy" -  hab ich damals (schon laaaange her ) ne Verwarnung bekommen, also würde ich vorsichtig sein.



Ich hatte auch Intel Prozis - jetzt schon lange AMD (das "Neue CPU -> Neuer Sockel Spiel" geht mir sowas von auf den Zeiger)...hatte zuvor nVidia GraKas (und auch 3Dfx) -> jetzt is halt ne ATI drinne...

Mann könnte sagen ich habe eine Affinität zu AMD CPUs -> FAN Boy nicht wirklich - und wenn mich einer damit Betiteln würde, berührts mich nicht die Bohne und Warum -> Er kennt mich nicht und ich Ihn nicht...Aus die Maus.

Ich würde hier keinen so Bezeichnen...obwohl, wenn ich mir Deinen User Nick so anschaue...könnte man durchaus eine gewisse Neigung im Spielesegment davon ableiten


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal für die die XE85 als Intel-Fanboy bezeichnen: Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatte er vor dem Dual-1366-Sys nen Dual Opteron-Sys .
> .



ich hatte nicht - ich habe es noch immer - ist aber schon selten in Betrieb

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Ich würde hier keinen so Bezeichnen...obwohl, wenn ich mir Deinen User Nick so anschaue...könnte man durchaus eine gewisse Neigung im Spielesegment davon ableiten


Ist jetzt zwar nen bisschen , aber ich zocke höchtens noch einmal in zwei Monaten. Mein eigendliches "Hobby" im PC-Segment ist Folding @ Home .

Wo wir gerade dabei sind @XE85: Deine Systeme würde sich sehr gut für Folding eignen  . Wenn du interesse und/oder Fragen hast schick mir ne PN .


----------

